# Headlight problems, help please



## B-rent (Dec 7, 2003)

I have a 99 Maxima GLE with some headlight issues. When I turn on the car the daytime running lights come on but when I turn on my headlights the right one goes out but when I turn on my highbeams the light comes back on. I tried changing the bulb but it does the same thing. I checked the fuses but they looked alright too. After that I visually checked the wiring leading up to the harness but it looked alright as well so Im stumped. 
Has anyone had anything like this or know what it might be? 
I tried searching for this but couldnt find anything so any help is greatly appreciated especially considering Im supposed to be driving a long distance thursday.


----------



## BeZerK2112 (Aug 28, 2006)

Your problem sounds like it is comming from a bad headlamp control relay. The headlamp stick on the steering wheel is what needs to be replaced. Good LUCK!


----------



## B-rent (Dec 7, 2003)

Thanks for your help BeZerk, I think u are right cuz now my highbeams dont work properly either. 
Regardless Im getting it checked out by a nissan dealership tomorrow morning so I will post when I know what it is. I told the guy I think its a relay and to have one in stock but who knows if he will actually listen to me (probably not)


----------



## BeZerK2112 (Aug 28, 2006)

Let me know what the dealer says when you get it back!


----------



## B-rent (Dec 7, 2003)

Hey sorry it took me so long to reply I just got back. Anyway apparently it is my own stupid fault it didnt work. I had replaced the bulbs with a higher wattage set (you know those cheap sorta blue bulbs) and according to the dealer "it confused the daytime running light module" and so it wouldnt give the lights the proper amount of power and was shutting the one down. Since I had only replaced the one that was out it didnt correct the problem, apparently I had to change both to get it to work properly. The dealer said they checked everything else out and everything was fine. When I asked him why it took 4 months with these new bulbs for this problem to surface he said he didnt know.

Long story short it is working now but I have trouble believing it took the module 4 months to get "confused" so if it messes up again I will be taking it back in and telling them to fix the real problem.

The moral of the story: if your light is having problems change both bulbs first before taking it into the dealership.


----------

